# Yacco VX 2103 in 2.0 TFSI



## ivosaxo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everybody!

Anybody to have an experience with this oil? Please share!
I am using Castrol Edge 5W-30 to my Jetta 2.0 TFSI, but there is an oil consumption - 1L/4000 km.
The car is close to 90K km.Oil change - 15k km.So I am looking for a better alternative.
I will appreciate every opinion and advise.
Thanks!


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Try going up to a 5w-40, like Total or Fuch's.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ivosaxo said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Anybody to have an experience with this oil? Please share!
> I am using Castrol Edge 5W-30 to my Jetta 2.0 TFSI, but there is an oil consumption - 1L/4000 km.
> ...


It is a similar oil to Castrol Edge 5w30 (which is not the same oil Super Hans likes), meeting 504/507

Is the oil change interval based on fixed or flexible service?


----------



## ivosaxo (Aug 11, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> It is a similar oil to Castrol Edge 5w30 (which is not the same oil Super Hans likes), meeting 504/507
> 
> Is the oil change interval based on fixed or flexible service?


Oil change is based on fixed service.There are no any other issues with the car so far,drives very fine, pulls strongly.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ivosaxo said:


> Oil change is based on fixed service.There are no any other issues with the car so far,drives very fine, pulls strongly.


try the vx1000.

I've had better luck with oil burning with 5w40 vs 5w30 with my tfsi


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*x2*



BsickPassat said:


> try the vx1000.
> 
> I've had better luck with oil burning with 5w40 vs 5w30 with my tfsi


i think it may be a little quieter under load also, but haven't done any real measurements.


----------

